# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  استخدام المناكير والصلاة فيها

## ممرييوم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


يقول عن وضع المناكير قبل الوضوء، هل تصح الصلاة والوضوء لمن وضعته، علما بأنه يكون طبقة مانعة كما تعلمون، وهل يجوز لمن وضعته دخول المسجد؟

الواجب أنها لا تفعله إلا على طهارة، إذا كان ولا بد، مع أن تركه أولى مطلقاً، هذه المناكير تركها أولى مطلقاً؛ لأنها قد تساهلوا فيها، وقد تمنعها من الوضوء، فينبغي تركها بالكلية، لكن إذا كان ولا بد وفعلتها على طهارة، فإنها إذا انتقضت الطهارة وأرادت الوضوء، تزيلها مرة أخرى حتى يبلغ الماء أصل البشرة وأصل الظفر، هذا هو الذي ينبغي، وهذا هو الواجب عليها فيما نعتقد أنها تزيل هذه المناكير عند إعادة الوضوء، ولا تصلي بها وقد وضعتها على غير طهارة، أما ذا كانت وضعتها على طهارة وجاء الوقت وهي على طهارة صلت، لكن لو وضعتها على طهارة، ثم انتقضت الطهارة، تزيلها، ليس مثل الخفين، الخفين يمسح عليهما، هذه لا، تزيلهما، تزيل هذه المناكير حتى تغسل ما تحتها، وقت الوضوء.

الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز

https://binbaz.org.sa/old/29667

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## اسماء لطفى

يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------

